# leak on mixer valve



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

finally managed to locate the leak in my 560's bathroom it was coming from the mixer valve tracking along the pipes and dripping alongside the washbasin, i have removed the whole unit and it appears to be coming from the plastic body not a connection i could remake,
although i could fit any type of shower valve it is always nice to maintain appearance & fit like for like as a Swift product there should be availability wondered if anyone knew where my first stop should be


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Rugbyken, 

The mixer is not a Swift part and is likely to manufactured by Reich or Comet who are the main suppliers of taps to the industry. As such most dealers will be able to supply a replacement or alternative. The important points to note is the dimension of the aperture, if there are tails and their length and whether the connections are for flexible hose with a jubilee clip or for use with rigid pipe and push fit connectors.

If its the body leaking, then commonly the ceramic disk in the removable cartridge may have broken. Cartridges can be replaced, but there are several styles so you would need to ensure you locate the correct one.

Swift almost certainly will be able to supply the tap, but they can be expensive for spare parts pricing.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the mixer tap Ken, also the unseen part if you can, I might be able to help.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in responding thank you Chris at premier and Kev-Liz sorted it out with a complete replacement shower valve from a local caravan company they had one in stock but body too small , went through the catalogue and found the right one 3day delivery and only £40 , as a plumber expected to pay well over £100 and looking to adapt something for the job so well pleased, 
Took the opportunity while refitting to turn the valve so I didn't get up from the loo and turn it on , neglected to tell jan who couldn't understand why the lever wouldn't swing round to its normal position and got out of the shower cursing me, showed her the error and about 5 mins later got more cursing no hot water, though identical hot now cold & cold hot all sorted now thanks for offers of help and advice.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Ken, 

This is great news, and a very good price on the tap. Thanks for letting us know its been fixed.

Regards,
Chris


----------

